# Games Workshop Customer Service



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Today I called GW customer service for the first time ever for a small problem with my chaos battleforce and it was such an awesome experience! I got to speak with an actual English-speaking human being who was knowledgeable about the product and helped me out quickly and efficiently. We even had a small chat about our chaos armies as he was just beginning one as well. I know I've bitched about GW in the past, and a lot of times when I visit a GW store the employees can be a hassle but this made up for a lot of that, really great customer service program. At least they do something right.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah, GW CS is top notch, as is FW. they're always willing to sort stuff out for you


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think the customer service varies from area to area, it can also varie on what staff you have in, i have visited the southampton store twice first time was amazing! they helped every way they can! second time it took 15 minutes for one of the staff members to acknowledge my existance at which point - i was on my way out of the store.

So, best store by far i have been to would be Basingstoke... (but im biased since i used to work there)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

effigy22 said:


> I think the customer service varies from area to area, it can also varie on what staff you have in, i have visited the southampton store twice first time was amazing! they helped every way they can! second time it took 15 minutes for one of the staff members to acknowledge my existance at which point - i was on my way out of the store.
> 
> So, best store by far i have been to would be Basingstoke... (but im biased since i used to work there)


I would be inclined to agree to be honest. They give sound advice. By the way, I might have seen you when you worked there... 

But I always tend to contact GW HQ if I want anything, since they usually give you a free replacement...


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

One time I had to call GW customer service was when a box of killa kans came with only 2 bases. I sent an email and waited a few days then called. When I called they had it on file that they sent out a set of 3 bases that morning but would send another 3 just to make sure I received them. The next day I had 6 bases on my doorstep. Not too shabby.

The next time was when I received a bad molding of the bottom of a land raider kit. It was melted looking and unusable. I was told they would send a replacement part. 3 days later I had an entire land raider kit at my door with an explanation saying that the individual part was not available, so to make me a happy customer they sent a complete kit. It worked, I was very happy. I can't complain about the customer service, it has always been good to me.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, GW really does break the mold in keeping happy customers. Now if we could get them to clean their resin models like they used too.......


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> One time I had to call GW customer service was when a box of killa kans came with only 2 bases. I sent an email and waited a few days then called. When I called they had it on file that they sent out a set of 3 bases that morning but would send another 3 just to make sure I received them. The next day I had 6 bases on my doorstep. Not too shabby.
> 
> The next time was when I received a bad molding of the bottom of a land raider kit. It was melted looking and unusable. I was told they would send a replacement part. 3 days later I had an entire land raider kit at my door with an explanation saying that the individual part was not available, so to make me a happy customer they sent a complete kit. It worked, I was very happy. I can't complain about the customer service, it has always been good to me.


ya this same thing happend to me. I bought a pred with a broken spure (i had no idea how that could have happend, and it was the important one with the flooring and sides on it.) and i got a new pred a week latter. GW, high prices and great service.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

I had some bad GW primer once, painted a terminator assault squad with them. The primer dried all jacked up and fuzzy. The other can I bought at the same time didn't.

I emailed them, waited three weeks, never got a reply. Then I called them, and the guy told me I was shit out of luck on the primer, but did tell me the best way to strip them, so I guess overall a little helpful.

The next time I went to the GW store the manager gave me five assembled terminators, and let me exchange the primer. They were AoBR terminators with lightning claws, but hey there were free.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Bought a 3rd ed Dev squad (with the metal weapons and backpacks).

Box was missing the metal backpacks.
They sent me a whole second box.

Chucked normal backpacks on the other box, 2 boxes for the price of 1.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

You can't knock their service. It's just that good.
I bought a blister of tau pathfinders missing one pathfinder. 5 minutes on the phone and a new blister was on it's way.
WOOOOO-


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have to say the same thing. Pre ordered a masters of the chapter set, i got it a week early and found that some of the weapons were warped beyond repair and some even broken, i took it to my local store where the manager gave me his set he also received early and let me keep the damaged ones! 

Also, sometimes my local store lets you get your pre ordered stuff there and then if you get it delivered to store, numerous times they took it out of there stock and just kept mine that arrived a week later!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I have to admit the customer service as far as replacing faulty bits have generally been excellent. I can think of numerous occassions where a piece has been faulty and they replaced them for me. 

I can only think of 1 occassion where they were not helpful, I had a GK incinerator with a really warped head but they said it wasn't warped enough! I had to replace the head manually, not a fun task without a dremel.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I would rather gnaw my own leg off than go into a GW store for longer than I need to, and after years of bad experiences I know better than to ask any of the overeager salespeople there for advice or opinions.

That said, every single time I've called GW customer service (and I;ve done it lots) I've come away satisfied and pleased.

I urge anyone who;s got absolutely anything wrong with a model or kit to call up GW and politely talk it out. Within minutes they'll have you sorted out and made whole. 

Just some of the things I've called on: 
Missing berzerker sprue in a chaos battleforce: got a whole squad of zerks sent to me to make up for it

Missing radar dish on a whirlwind sprue: Got a whole new whirlwind upgrade sprue sent to me

Complained about the old pewter/plastic crusader kit having many, many, many moulding defects that made it very difficult (but not impossible) to assemble: Got a whole new crusader kit hand-picked and personally inspected by the head north american customer service.

Complained that GW store workers sold me a basalisk claiming it had all the chimera bits included (it was the old kit and they were not): Got sent a chimera free of charge for my trouble. 

All of it no-hassle, no questions asked (In the case of the whirlie and crusader they asked for the batch numbers off the boxes so they could see if there was a problem with that production run, but when I didn;t have the whirlie box anymore they said it wasn't a problem)

GW's customer service hotline is awesome. No matter what I say about their policies, their stores, their prices, etc, I'll never complain about their customer service hotline


----------

